# how did i manage to sneak this into the dining room ?



## ragwerks (May 12, 2010)

During change over from my big truck to the tuk tuk i actually managed to get this into the dining room, And yes that is a mig welder the grinder is sitting on for the more observant amongst you !!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice rig!

And I guess if you have a MIG welder there's no problem sourcing enough current in that room for the coffeemaker.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very interesting. Do you get many comments regarding the lever operation, compared to pump?


----------



## ragwerks (May 12, 2010)

The element is only 3.4 k anyway so no power problems on a 13a supply, short term. I've fried some cables over long distances at festivals though. I do get quite a lot of comments about the lever operation. Quite a bit more theatre involved too. Its much better than just pressing a button. Pulling down handles and timing the shot, holding the crema. The serious coffee people love it. Idiots make comments like 'can I have a pint of bitter' to which I reply the bar is that way.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what to say!!!


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

What a nice machine....


----------

